# Need help with choosing a name



## HogHeaven (Feb 8, 2014)

I am getting my little girl in just a few days..I am having the hardest time choosing a name...I am trying to pick a name that is African in orgin seeing she is an african pygmy hedgehog:lol: These are a few I have found that I like: Armani, Deka (pronounced Deeka), Zene (pronounced Zenay and Odara...Thoughts????? Suggestions????


----------



## HogHeaven (Feb 8, 2014)

Tilly was brought to my attention... Really like that, too even though it isn't African . Ugh this Is gonna harder than I thought.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

How about Nala? Like from the Lion King? Or Kiara? She's the lioness in the Lion King II. *cough huge Lion King fan cough*

I think Zene is an awesome name!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Those ones are pretty cute so far. :3 
When I'm strapped for names, I try looking at names for deities or mythological figures and see if there's anything that I would like or may match whatever it is I'm trying to name or at least give me a nudge in the right direction.

But since African names and the like are out of my area of expertise, I'm more with Greek/Roman/Norse myths, here's a list of african myhological figures on wikipedia that may help give you an idea.  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_African_mythological_figures


----------



## jersmith (Feb 15, 2014)

My personal choices are :
Nettie
Prickles
Wonda


----------



## MeowHype (Jan 29, 2014)

Anansi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anansi

Im a fan of the book Anansi boys by Neil Gaiman

Or here is a link to african mythological figures
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_African_mythological_figures


----------



## HogHeaven (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you all...I decided on Tilly)


----------

